# Need a 9mm license



## Secularpakistani

Hi everyone) There are plenty of weapons in my home but all belonged to my father and none of them is mine,though i used them many times.Now i am 23 and i want to have weapons of my own .I would like to start with buying a 9mm pistol and in the legal way definitely.Can anyone here please guide me about the license procedure and can one individual can hold many licenses of different weapons in pakistan? How long it takes to get a arms license in pakistan?Also i have a clean recored at my local police station and i never committed any crime ,so will that add up in the success of getting my arms license?
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Secularpakistani said:


> Hi everyone) There are plenty of weapons in my home but all belonged to my father and none of them is mine,though i used them many times.Now i am 23 and i want to have weapons of my own .I would like to start with buying a 9mm pistol and in the legal way definitely.Can anyone here please guide me about the license procedure and can one individual can hold many licenses of different weapons in pakistan? How long it takes to get a arms license in pakistan?Also i have a clean recored at my local police station and i never committed any crime ,so will that add up in the success of getting my arms license?
> Thanks



Where do you live? If you have a clean record then its good, you will need a character certificate from the pulce. 

Second if you try on your own then there will be issues like delays. Arm officers at the arms branch are notorious. They want you to go through the gun shops as through them they get a cut of their own. IF you are in Lahore you can go to a gun shop and they will guide you. They take a bunch of money and you will get a license within months. 

I got the license by not paying a single cent, it only costed me like 10-15k in petrol costs. Where there is a will there is a way. If you do go without any links then my dear you are pretty much fucked. Well it is what it is. The Arms dealer will pretty much ask your source straight up. If you dont have a ministerial level contact you wont get shit.

If you need tips for lahore, hit me up.


----------



## A1Kaid

What does Pakistan constitution say exactly about firearms?


----------



## Secularpakistani

Informant said:


> Where do you live? If you have a clean record then its good, you will need a character certificate from the pulce.
> 
> Second if you try on your own then there will be issues like delays. Arm officers at the arms branch are notorious. They want you to go through the gun shops as through them they get a cut of their own. IF you are in Lahore you can go to a gun shop and they will guide you. They take a bunch of money and you will get a license within months.
> 
> I got the license by not paying a single cent, it only costed me like 10-15k in petrol costs. Where there is a will there is a way. If you do go without any links then my dear you are pretty much fucked. Well it is what it is. The Arms dealer will pretty much ask your source straight up. If you dont have a ministerial level contact you wont get shit.
> 
> If you need tips for lahore, hit me up.


I live in rawalpindi.Well my father is a retired colonel from military and may he can use some of his contacts but i just don,t want to tell him that i am going to apply for a arms license because he will think i am too young and i will kill someone  So i am completely on my own and i don,t want to bribe anyone because that,s simply a corruption. Well my target is all pakistan arms license but the provisional(punjab) one is also ok.


----------



## Informant

Secularpakistani said:


> I live in rawalpindi.Well my father is a retired colonel from military and may he can use some of his contacts but i just don,t want to tell him that i am going to apply for a arms license because he will think i am too young and i will kill someone  So i am completely on my own and i don,t want to bribe anyone because that,s simply a corruption. Well my target is all pakistan arms license but the provisional(punjab) one is also ok.



Bachu agar seedhi tarh kana hai to you will be screwed left and right. I did it the right way and it took me aound 20 months. If you're up for it to bas aap jayein courts and get paper work done from a lawyer there. And will your procedure to acquire licence start.

I also didnt want my parents to know so i did it the right way, honestly not worth it. You're not taking part in corruption if you have to grease a few hands to get a work done legally if the right way isn't open for you.

Otherwise my friend life for seedha people is hard here.


----------



## joekrish

Pardon my ignorance, why does a 23 year old boy want a gun and without the knowledge of his parents?
Is it some kind of a status symbol ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secularpakistani

joekrish said:


> Pardon my ignorance, why does a 23 year old boy want a gun and without the knowledge of his parents?
> Is it some kind of a status symbol ?


Unlike you indians we pakistanis are usually enthusiastic about guns and ammo.Also for security because i got my mobile snatched two times at gun point.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khujliwal

Secularpakistani said:


> Unlike you indians we pakistanis are usually enthusiastic about guns and ammo.Also for security because i got my mobile snatched two times at gun point.


We are also enthusiastic, as soon as we get married the government provides this one for free and with license as a goodwill gesture

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## joekrish

Secularpakistani said:


> Unlike you indians we pakistanis are usually enthusiastic about guns and ammo.Also for security because i got my mobile snatched two times at gun point.


I may never understand it. Boys your age here want a bike, car,highend audio, gaming consoles, high end comps, mobile phones and girls.
Pepper spray, sticks/rods, maybe a pocket knife is the worst one could encounter here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

joekrish said:


> I may never understand it. Boys your age here want a bike, car,highend audio, gaming consoles, high end comps, mobile phones and girls.
> Pepper spray, sticks/rods, maybe a pocket knife is the worst one could encounter here.



We want all that and GUNS. Come on I'm an American and Pakistani. Gunpowder runs through my veins 



Secularpakistani said:


> Unlike you indians we pakistanis are usually enthusiastic about guns and ammo.Also for security because i got my mobile snatched two times at gun point.



Bhai mere nikalne de phone ko, never ever draw your gun out if a gun is pulled on you. i've been robben once. **** it, give it away and save your life. No need to be a hero nd get gunned down over a phone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secularpakistani

khujliwal said:


> We are also enthusiastic, as soon as we get married the government provides this one for free and with license as a goodwill gesture
> View attachment 21499


This is some serious enthusiasm 



joekrish said:


> I may never understand it. Boys your age here want a bike, car,highend audio, gaming consoles, high end comps, mobile phones and girls.
> Pepper spray, sticks/rods, maybe a pocket knife is the worst one could encounter here.


Man i tried all those things bikes,cars etc but they dont attract me anymore.Yup i am associated with IT industry and i love latest computers,smart phones etc and definitely girls and plenty of sex 
Well guns ,hunting and shooting is another thing which interests me ,also in pakistan these things are pretty much part of our culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secularpakistani

Informant said:


> Bhai mere nikalne de phone ko, never ever draw your gun out if a gun is pulled on you. i've been robben once. **** it, give it away and save your life. No need to be a hero nd get gunned down over a phone.


Well i agree with you and i am not that idiot to pull my gun out when someone is already pointing his gun at me 
Also i know the value of life and don,t want to become a hero for no reason but after all it,s the matter of personal security that,s why we buy weapons and put them in our gun lockers.If i have a safe chance to pull my gun out and shoot that fucking robbers and mobile snatchers these days ,i will definitely blow their brains out .


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Yaar ye indians waisy he darpook hain in k lea gun leny zaruri nai ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

khujliwal said:


> We are also enthusiastic, as soon as we get married the government provides this one for free and with license as a goodwill gesture
> View attachment 21499


 
Hi,

Thank you---that is a master piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Umair Nawaz said:


> Yaar ye indians waisy he darpook hain in k lea gun leny zaruri nai ha.



Their counntry is peaceful, something to envy. But guns are awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Not to go off topic and start a flame war...

If you really have to use a gun do you really want to rely on a 9mm?
I assume if you are firing your gun it is because the other guy has a dangerous weapon and you are fearing for your life.
If you have to pull the trigger you had better make sure the other guy isn't going to be able to pull his too.

Get a .45. It'll put a fist size hole in someone. They won't be firing back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joekrish

Umair Nawaz said:


> Yaar ye indians waisy he darpook hain in k lea gun leny zaruri nai ha.



Do you also keep guns on your SUV? 
Why dont you go take a leak on someother thread.



Umair Nawaz said:


> indians have much bigger weapon for their women even bigger then Nuclear weapons.
> 
> behold the marvel of engineering in 21st century...........
> 
> Indian engineers invent anti-rape underwear lol


We are small people compared to you, we can only invent anti-rape underwear but you just can pull out an SUV from the rear end. How do you do that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Peter C said:


> Not to go off topic and start a flame war...
> 
> If you really have to use a gun do you really want to rely on a 9mm?
> I assume if you are firing your gun it is because the other guy has a dangerous weapon and you are fearing for your life.
> If you have to pull the trigger you had better make sure the other guy isn't going to be able to pull his too.
> 
> Get a .45. It'll put a fist size hole in someone. They won't be firing back.



45 too expensive over here man, plus the ammo is over a dollar that too in a country like Pakistan. 9mm is easily accessible with ammo cheap as well. 

Bro what would you call the Cadillac of all 1911? I am seriously looking into one, and also any 1911 style 9mm pistols?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Informant said:


> 45 too expensive over here man, plus the ammo is over a dollar that too in a country like Pakistan. 9mm is easily accessible with ammo cheap as well.
> 
> Bro what would you call the Cadillac of all 1911? I am seriously looking into one, and also any 1911 style 9mm pistols?



This guy in the red car took a shot straight square to the chest from a 9mm. He got right up and kept firing. He eventually died from blood loss.

You want to risk somebody still firing at you after you have hit them? You better hope his aim is bad.


----------



## Informant

Peter C said:


> This guy in the red car took a shot straight square to the chest from a 9mm. He got right up and kept firing. He eventually died from blood loss.
> 
> You want to risk somebody still firing at you after you have hit them? You better hope his aim is bad.



i've had reports of men still firing after taking multiple 5.56 hits. Adrenaline keeps you moving, assimilating till your body gives out. Though no doubt .45 > 9mm.


----------



## Secularpakistani

Peter C said:


> Not to go off topic and start a flame war...
> 
> If you really have to use a gun do you really want to rely on a 9mm?
> I assume if you are firing your gun it is because the other guy has a dangerous weapon and you are fearing for your life.
> If you have to pull the trigger you had better make sure the other guy isn't going to be able to pull his too.
> 
> Get a .45. It'll put a fist size hole in someone. They won't be firing back.


Well i agree 45ACP or magnum is more lethal but it also depends on where you shot your target .A 9mm shot at someones head or at vital organs like liver,heart etc will do the same job.Don,t forget armed forces and police personal around the world are using 9mm caliber and 9mm is the one of the most successful calibers for security purposes.
And yup definitely we should pull out our gun when it,s safe.



Peter C said:


> This guy in the red car took a shot straight square to the chest from a 9mm. He got right up and kept firing. He eventually died from blood loss.


He must have been a muscular 6 feet 5 inch black fella


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Secularpakistani said:


> He must have been a muscular 6 feet 5 inch black fella



He made it about a mile down the road before crashing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Informant said:


> i've had reports of men still firing after taking multiple 5.56 hits



I did a little research on that video and he apparently was shot well before he fell down. Right at the transition from 32/33 seconds his hands pull back towards his head as he is hit. He doesn't even realize he has been mortality hit and charges around the car to the officer. Later he isn't falling down...he is actually reaching down to pick up his clip that he accidentally ejected. He pops it back in...but forgets to chamber the round.

Anyways was hit dead center and yet charges forward. Not a scenario you'd want to be in if you are trying to defend yourself.


----------



## joekrish

Umair Nawaz said:


> atleast my sister and mother r safe. Unlike yrs.


Open a new thread and we will discuss about how safe anybody is from you and your SUV's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

A1Kaid said:


> What does Pakistan constitution say exactly about firearms?



Not constitution but the Pakistan Ordinance Act of 1965 states some guidelines:

THE [PAKISTAN] ARMS ORDINANCE, 1965


Gun/Firearms that are not prohibited bore, are allowed but only with a licence. You can get an all Pakistan licence, but keep in mind that if you have a licensed weapon and it is not all Pakistan it can be confiscated. So s license for Sindh is not acceptable in Punjab.

Also, automatic guns/rifles are not allowed except by permission from the ministry of interior ( basically you need to have connections to get that)

There are certain firearms that are not sold generally in Pakistan, for example, Glock. Glock is banned, and thus it costs a lot more to keep it. (at least when i was back home, don't know the details now)

Possessing firearms doesn't guarantee anything. You need to know how to use it. If people are pointing a gun at you, you don't try to be a hero and reach for your gun. While safe firearms keeping can help in situations, it can be more detrimental overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Boy this thread has been derailed.


----------



## Donatello

Secularpakistani said:


> Well do you have any knowledge about the availability of other imported 9mm guns in pakistani markets? But they should be from russia or the western part of the world .I personally want to purchase beretta 92fs or m9(made in italy or USA) because it,s extremely reliable and currently serving US military as a side arm.




Most firearms, if they come from a reputed source, are reliable. First ask your parents if they are fine with you owning a gun.
Then go to a firearms dealer, i don't know much in Lahore, but you should be able to find them. They'll have a range of weapons. In Pakistan, Turkish and Brazilian are common, and you have a choice of Belgian and German as well.

For example, i have the Walther G22 and Brazilian Taurus, both of which are reliable.

It would be good if you increased your knowledge on firearms safety and maintenance as well. You need to clean them after use, use proper oils, proper cartridges/bullets (smokeless for example). Also would be good to find a local shooting range and practice your skills on it in a safe environment.

You can find POF made cartridges and bullets easily in Pakistan, and they are generally very good.

For a 9mm handgun, you will have a number of choices, so go out and explore a bit.

Like i said i have a Brazilian Taurus and it's very good. Glock is one of the best due to it's size and weight, but it's difficult to find in Pakistan. Generally they are issued to the armed forces and special protection squads.


But i will repeat again, get used to your gun on a proper shooting range with proper guidance. That is the most important thing. Actually do that first(if you haven't done so) and then buy the pistol/handgun.

Please excuse my limited knowledge about local market, as i haven't been to a weapons store in ages. So i don't know which guns are available and which are not.


----------



## Secularpakistani

Donatello said:


> Most firearms, if they come from a reputed source, are reliable. First ask your parents if they are fine with you owning a gun.
> Then go to a firearms dealer, i don't know much in Lahore, but you should be able to find them. They'll have a range of weapons. In Pakistan, Turkish and Brazilian are common, and you have a choice of Belgian and German as well.
> 
> For example, i have the Walther G22 and Brazilian Taurus, both of which are reliable.
> 
> It would be good if you increased your knowledge on firearms safety and maintenance as well. You need to clean them after use, use proper oils, proper cartridges/bullets (smokeless for example). Also would be good to find a local shooting range and practice your skills on it in a safe environment.
> 
> You can find POF made cartridges and bullets easily in Pakistan, and they are generally very good.
> 
> For a 9mm handgun, you will have a number of choices, so go out and explore a bit.
> 
> Like i said i have a Brazilian Taurus and it's very good. Glock is one of the best due to it's size and weight, but it's difficult to find in Pakistan. Generally they are issued to the armed forces and special protection squads.
> 
> 
> But i will repeat again, get used to your gun on a proper shooting range with proper guidance. That is the most important thing. Actually do that first(if you haven't done so) and then buy the pistol/handgun.
> 
> Please excuse my limited knowledge about local market, as i haven't been to a weapons store in ages. So i don't know which guns are available and which are not.


Thanks for the detailed reply and i am familiar with things like shooting and cleaning ,maintenance etc because as i said before i have already used weapons many times which belonged to my father.
If german weapons are available in pakistan then that will be the most sexiest option.


----------



## Donatello

Secularpakistani said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply and i am familiar with things like shooting and cleaning ,maintenance etc because as i said before i have already used weapons many times which belonged to my father.
> If german weapons are available in pakistan then that will be the most sexiest option.



Get a feel of it. Like when you hold it etc. It should be light and compact, but not too light. Grip should fit in your hands/palms okay.

Also, get a proper carrying case for it. Like a reliable and strong case so even if it falls, your firearm is safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

license to kill?


----------



## Informant

Secularpakistani said:


> Can,t agree with you ,sex toys are available in several different countries around the globe but not everyone of them is a rape infested shithole like india.
> 
> Yes it started with a 9mm license but ended up discussing rapes in india
> 
> 
> Well do you have any knowledge about the availability of other imported 9mm guns in pakistani markets? But they should be from russia or the western part of the world .I personally want to purchase beretta 92fs or m9(made in italy or USA) because it,s extremely reliable and currently serving US military as a side arm.



Go for Taurus PT9, Turkish or (Brazilian?) Berretta the best in the market. Or go for a CF-98 beautiful gun and grip.


----------



## Secularpakistani

oFFbEAT said:


> Pedophilia is a crime in India and rest of the civilized world BUT not in Pakistan.....come out of your cave.....you're embarrassing yourself.....
> Secondly, you've derailed the thread, can't you see that I've quoted you...i.e you've gone off-topic first.....


@Aeronaut @WebMaster Kindly take care of this bharti troll.


----------



## A1Kaid

Donatello said:


> Not constitution but the Pakistan Ordinance Act of 1965 states some guidelines:
> 
> THE [PAKISTAN] ARMS ORDINANCE, 1965
> 
> 
> Gun/Firearms that are not prohibited bore, are allowed but only with a licence. You can get an all Pakistan licence, but keep in mind that if you have a licensed weapon and it is not all Pakistan it can be confiscated. So s license for Sindh is not acceptable in Punjab.
> 
> Also, automatic guns/rifles are not allowed except by permission from the ministry of interior ( basically you need to have connections to get that)
> 
> There are certain firearms that are not sold generally in Pakistan, for example, Glock. Glock is banned, and thus it costs a lot more to keep it. (at least when i was back home, don't know the details now)
> 
> Possessing firearms doesn't guarantee anything. You need to know how to use it. If people are pointing a gun at you, you don't try to be a hero and reach for your gun. While safe firearms keeping can help in situations, it can be more detrimental overall.




I don't like how you need to have a license to own a certain caliber, that's really stupid.


----------



## Khan_patriot

Donatello said:


> Not constitution but the Pakistan Ordinance Act of 1965 states some guidelines:
> 
> THE [PAKISTAN] ARMS ORDINANCE, 1965
> 
> 
> *Gun/Firearms that are not prohibited bore, are allowed but only with a licence*. You can get an all Pakistan licence, but keep in mind that if you have a licensed weapon and it is not all Pakistan it can be confiscated. So s license for Sindh is not acceptable in Punjab.
> 
> Also, *automatic guns/rifles are not allowed except by permission from the ministry of interior* ( basically you need to have connections to get that)
> 
> There are certain firearms that are not sold generally in Pakistan, for example, Glock. Glock is banned, and thus it costs a lot more to keep it. (at least when i was back home, don't know the details now)
> 
> Possessing firearms doesn't guarantee anything. You need to know how to use it. If people are pointing a gun at you, you don't try to be a hero and reach for your gun. While safe firearms keeping can help in situations, it can be more detrimental overall.



People in Kpk piss in the bold parts everyday especially where I come from, even people close to me are guilty of it....


----------



## Donatello

A1Kaid said:


> I don't like how you need to have a license to own a certain caliber, that's really stupid.



the general consensus is automatic weapons are not allowed. So no AK47s. But that's what the law says on paper. In reality, it is far from it. My family owns quite a few firearms. but all are legal. If we wanted an automatic firearm and license, we would get it. No issues there, but why do it?

I actually preach safe and responsible gun ownership. But the sad truth is, that without an effective monitoring system and without killing the corruption, there will always be people on the streets who shouldn't have guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

